#ubuntu-tour 2011-03-07
<AerialX> Can you change 404.shtml to 404.php?
<Omega> Sure :>
<Omega> Done
<AerialX> Needs tabs.
<AerialX> Change the includes to php ones.
<AerialX> The logging one won't work as-is though.
<Omega> <?php include("/404_found.php?page=" + $_SERVER['REQUEST_URI'] + "&refer=" + $_SERVER['HTTP_REFERER'] + "&browser=" + $_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT'] +
<Omega> "&time=" + $_SERVER['REQUEST_TIME']); ?>
<Omega> is that valid php?
<AerialX> . is string concatenation, not +.
<AerialX> I don't know PHP that well though, so don't ask me >.>
<Omega> Hmm
<Omega> Well the tab one works now!
<AerialX> That logging doesn't seem incredibly useful anyway :P
<Omega> Yeah
<Omega> Yeah, it was more useful when it was just web-hosting :P
<Omega> So guys, AerialX is the awesome dude that is letting us host :D
<AerialX> :o
<Omega> Muscovy: You missed it!
<Omega> < Omega> So guys, AerialX is the awesome dude that is letting us host :D
<Muscovy> Oh, hello AerialX.
<AerialX> 'lo.
<Omega> I have been listening to http://www.linux.fm/ for 10 minutes.
<TourBot> Title: Linux Radio - Broadcasting the Linux kernel! (at www.linux.fm)
<Omega> But Muscovy you can test it by putting 67.202.81.137 ubuntutour.org to /etc/hosts
<Omega> You'll notice the change in speed :)
<Muscovy> :D
#ubuntu-tour 2011-03-10
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download
<Omega> Hey MadnessRed.
<MadnessRed> hi
<Omega> How're you doing?
<MadnessRed> not bad
<MadnessRed> you?
<Omega> I'm alright too.
<Omega> I'm just waiting for Muscovy, so we can get the domain pointed at the new website
<MadnessRed> ok
<Omega> if you add 67.202.81.137   ubuntutour.org to /etc/hosts you can see it :)
<MadnessRed> you sure about that ip?
<Omega> Yes, you need to add it to your hosts file though/
<MadnessRed> ok, cos if you view it directly you get a different site
<Omega> Yeah
<Omega> There are multiple sites hosted on it, so the server sends you to a different one depending on what you requested
<MichealH> Hmm?
<Omega> ?
<MichealH> Whats all that about? :P
<Omega> Wut? I don't understand.
<MichealH> ubuntutour.org is now on your hosting or?
<Omega> Not yet
<Omega> The host is up, the domain isn't pointing to it yet
<Omega> Also, we have bzr on it, and the website as a brach so we can push new changes to it
<Omega> and revert changes too
<Omega> MichealH: How's the beta site going?
<MichealH> Im trying to get it going, but as the site has been down and I cannot develop in the state the site is in.... :/
<MichealH> If you get what I mean
<Omega> I do
<Omega> Hmm, can you use bzr?
<MichealH> Sure I can
<Omega> What about we set up a branch of the website and that the server keeps pulling from that?
<MichealH> Sure that can work
<Omega> Or we can make the server itself the source, but I haven't done that before
<MichealH> I also need to finish off the SII website :/
<MichealH> I can alternate
<MichealH> :)
<MichealH> Omega, I could have a FTP, like before
<Omega> I've already got the website as a branch, and I like this method more, we can always revert if we make a mistake
<MichealH> Yeah
#ubuntu-tour 2011-03-11
<Nik90> Anyone online? I got a question regarding contributing to ubuntu-tour
#ubuntu-tour 2011-03-12
<Omega> Oh look, it's Muscovy!
#ubuntu-tour 2011-03-13
<Muscovy> The DNS is updated.
<Muscovy> http://ubuntutour.org now points to a reliable host. :D
<TourBot> Title: The Ubuntu Tour Project (at ubuntutour.org)
<Omega> Muscovy: :D
<Omega> Now we need to wait for it to propagate :)
<Muscovy> Propagate?
<Omega> Yes, wait for the dns servers to pick up the change :)
<Muscovy> http://alexandos.org/subdomains/ubuntu-tour/test.txt http://ubuntutour.org/test.txt
<TourBot> Title: Not Found | Ubuntu Tour (at ubuntutour.org)
<Muscovy> The change seems to be in action.
<Muscovy> Haha, the bot sees it.
<Omega> I still can't :<
